# PE Application - Michigan



## crugnug (Aug 3, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows how long it typically takes Michigan to approve a PE application? Or if there is anywhere to check the status? I sent my info in about 3 weeks ago. Do they respond by email or snail mail?


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 5, 2009)

It took me 4.5 months to get my comity license from Michigan.

They were very slow, and for the most part, unhelpful. However, they were very friendly. Give them a call! They won't tell you anything, but they aren't ugly about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

I just recently got received my license by reciprocity in MI about three months ago. There is basically one person processing applications for several professions and he rotates the review based on ... well, I really don't know.

For new applicants, I have heard it takes even longer, so be prepared to wait. It won't be the first time, nor the last time you will be waiting on something ....

JR


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Sep 14, 2009)

I got mine in about 5 weeks. As soon as I got the results of my exam (December 2007) I filled out the application and sent it in. All my references were in by the first or second week of January 2008. My name showed up with my license number on the website in mid February 2008. Hope that helps!


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 14, 2009)

gymrat1279 PE said:


> I got mine in about 5 weeks. As soon as I got the results of my exam (December 2007) I filled out the application and sent it in. All my references were in by the first or second week of January 2008. My name showed up with my license number on the website in mid February 2008. Hope that helps!



It's been a couple years but my name showed up in the online search, a couple days before I got my "licensed" letter.


----------



## ozzy555 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am still waiting as well. They did cash my check June 17.

I often check the online search tool, hoping that i will show up one day: https://www2.dleg.state.mi.us/colaLicVerify/


----------



## Dlutz (Aug 7, 2010)

ozzy555 said:


> I am still waiting as well. They did cash my check June 17.
> I often check the online search tool, hoping that i will show up one day: https://www2.dleg.state.mi.us/colaLicVerify/


Submitted my app on June 14th and just got my license on Aug. 2nd. Took about 8 weeks. They say their standard processing time is 6-8 weeks.


----------

